# What to look for?



## OCman44 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey everybody,

I recently took a trip down to the OC kickboxing training facility in Southern Cali a few days ago to check out their Kali-Escrima lessons. I wanted to get a feel for what I would be training with instructor wise and how they run their sessions. Now Im new to this as my previous posts indicate but I was wondering from you experienced guys who train in Kali, What should I look for in an instructor or in the training sessions that indicates a bad instructo/good instructor? 

Ive been told that I'd better not waste my time nor money if the instructor/s are not all too great and look else where which in my case would be Inosanto Academy.

They allowed me to watch and participate in some execises that they were doing specifically a few disarms and then we did a flow drill. Now, since I was there and the instructor had to take the time to teach me these things, Im not sure if their session would have been different if I was just watching so Im not sure what would have happened training wise for them. Like I said, Ive never been to a kali session before so Im not sure what to look for and hence my reason for posting here today to try an find out what you guys think I should look for.

Im also wondering if Inosanto's Academy would allow me to do the same where I'd participate in some drills for the first time so I could see what their place is like. In all honesty, it felt like their was a lack of seriousness in their training but what do I know? Im still new to this but Im willing to give it another try before committing myself. I could be wrong, who knows. I do know that apart of the training is to have fun but if Im going to train in this, Im going to put 100% into my training while Im there and when Im not there. I want to get the most out of my training.  I also asked questions in regards to their training in the substye of kali such as Dumog, Panatukan an so forth and Im not sure what type of answer I got.  Should these substyles, the ones I named be apart of the training or is that something entirely different?  Would I get that training at Inosanto academy?

Any helpful suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## arnisador (Feb 14, 2009)

The Inosanto Academy is the pinnacle! I encourage you to give it a try.


----------



## tellner (Feb 14, 2009)

arnisador said:


> The Inosanto Academy is the pinnacle! I encourage you to give it a try.


 
Word.


----------



## OCman44 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I know Inosanto academy would be well worth it the only problem is that its a little bit of a drive for me.  And as much as I want to train it would cost me a fortune for gas  But, Ill give it a shot and see if they'd allow me to come in and check it out.

Thanks guys


----------



## joeygil (Feb 18, 2009)

You can call ahead to the Inosanto Academy, and try out a free full class. They may want you to watch one first, before trying the class.

Also bear in mind different instrutors will teach the Kali class on different days.  Guro Dan himself teaches on Monday and Wednesday evenings at least.  With his wealth of knowledge, he sometimes gets carried away with the background information which can sometimes eat into drill time - but I think it's well worth it to gain the additional knowledge.


----------



## geezer (Feb 18, 2009)

OCman44 said:


> Well I know Inosanto academy would be well worth it the only problem is that its a little bit of a drive for me. And as much as I want to train it would cost me a fortune for gas  But, Ill give it a shot and see if they'd allow me to come in and check it out.
> 
> Thanks guys


 
Out of curiosity, how far _would_ you have to drive? I'm just wondering what is the limit most people are willing to go. For me the Inosanto Academy is too far... because I live in another state and my private jet is in the shop.


----------



## OCman44 (Feb 19, 2009)

geezer said:


> Out of curiosity, how far _would_ you have to drive? I'm just wondering what is the limit most people are willing to go. For me the Inosanto Academy is too far... because I live in another state and my private jet is in the shop.


 

Its about a 30-45 min drive without traffic.

IF I had a steady job I would go no problem but as it is, I dont have a steady job, Ive got 2 part time jobs but even those arent keeping me well off.  Reason Im iffy is because of 2 things.  The drive( MAIN reason is Gas) and the monthly fee that I believe they charge(Which im unsure of what it is, I think its in the 150 range) for the lessons but I believe you can go as many times as you want in that month for that price.

I may be wrong but I should look into it more.


----------



## OCman44 (Feb 19, 2009)

joeygil said:


> You can call ahead to the Inosanto Academy, and try out a free full class. They may want you to watch one first, before trying the class.
> 
> Also bear in mind different instrutors will teach the Kali class on different days. Guro Dan himself teaches on Monday and Wednesday evenings at least. With his wealth of knowledge, he sometimes gets carried away with the background information which can sometimes eat into drill time - but I think it's well worth it to gain the additional knowledge.


 

Sounds like you goto the Inosanto academy no?

If you do do you happen to be up to speaking about their prices for the training?


----------



## geezer (Feb 20, 2009)

OCman44 said:


> Its about a 30-45 min drive without traffic.
> 
> IF I had a steady job I would go no problem but as it is, I dont have a steady job, Ive got 2 part time jobs but even those arent keeping me well off.  Reason Im iffy is because of 2 things.  The drive( MAIN reason is Gas) and the monthly fee that I believe they charge(Which im unsure of what it is, I think its in the 150 range) for the lessons but I believe you can go as many times as you want in that month for that price.
> 
> I may be wrong* but I should look into it* more.



If that's what you want, hell yes, you should look into it. You know FMA people are a tight knit group. If you get in with guys you get on with, you might find even find people to car pool with or something. I commute about 35 minutes to train with a particular Escrima guy, and also, twice a week, about equally far in the opposite direction to train with my Wing Tsun brothers. I met a guy who wanted to train Escrima who was in a situation like yours, who happened to live near me. He'd drive a couple of miles to my house and I'd give him a lift the rest of the way free. I mean, he was hard up for cash and sincere about training... so why not?


----------



## Glycerine0160 (Feb 20, 2009)

My opinion would be this.


First off, I might defend that more proximal academy because mine might look like that at first. I could see where a new person might say we are not serious, because my place is more free and loose in teching. Actually, the main sifu he's a great guy and knows a lot, but he will only really enlighten you on all the techniques he knows if you ask.  He has even said, he loves when there are only advanced students in the class at the time so then we can do more advanced stuff. and we dont' separate our classes by experience. However, the assistant instructor is like a genius on this stuff. He does sports medicine, so he goes into detail with everything. Regardless, sometimes i find i wish my place was more serious, but ... there is a solution. Train with someone who trains hard. If you pair up with a whimpy old man or young kid who don't raise intensity, then that is a problem. Pair up with someone who doesn't mind you kicking and punching the hell out of those pads, and you should be fine.


Next, regardless I would imagine the Insosanto Academy to be better. But if money is a huge issue, and seeing as how we are in a recession why don't you stick with the local academy. Stay there get a feel for kali and then once you find yourself more secure with money, switch. It's not like you are signing a life time contract. This way you can jump right into the inosanto stuff and be experienced by the time you get there.


----------



## graywolf (Feb 21, 2009)

I would let you watch but for insurance reasons you would not be able to train.Cordially,Howard


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 12, 2009)

OCman44 said:


> They allowed me to watch and participate in some execises that they were doing specifically a few disarms and then we did a flow drill. Now, since I was there and the instructor had to take the time to teach me these things, Im not sure if their session would have been different if I was just watching so Im not sure what would have happened training wise for them. Like I said, Ive never been to a kali session before so Im not sure what to look for and hence my reason for posting here today to try an find out what you guys think I should look for.



Maybe it's just me, but a lot of SE Asian styles (thinking particularly FMA and Silat) have a much friendlier feel than some other MA schools. So don't be discouraged if the attitudes seem a bit more laid back in general training, they'll become more serious when engaged in sparring and actual SD. It's almost like a brotherhood thing, where students leave their egos at the door. Give it a try and see how it goes.


----------

